#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  Hazop

## DORIO

Hazard and operability studies (HAZOP studies)  Application guide  :Smile: 

See More: Hazop

----------


## Mohamed

thank you

----------


## DORIO

I should be the one who thaks you, because you do an excellent work! Regards!

----------


## gepachir

Thank you All

----------


## Nocturnoeb

Thank you

----------


## jeetxxp

*Thanks alot Brother*

----------


## sameh82

Thank you very much

----------


## asif

thanks

----------


## Qalander

Dear Dorio,
For these useful safety related docs.
Thanks and Best regards
qalander

----------


## Qalander

Thanks Dorio for this gift
Regards
qalander

----------


## nnelson

thank

----------


## Qalander

Thanks to Brother Mohamed Elhagar (the Admin), Dorio and All other Contributing Friends and colleagues.
Best regards
Qalander

----------


## Qalander

Thanks


QalanderSee More: Hazop

----------


## Qalander

Dear All, Can somebody among our learned colleagues on the forum

May guide on 

the Large Crude Oil storage Tanks (external) Floating Roof Design&Fabrication

1)Applicable Codes API, ASME, IP, BS etc. and if anyone has any Copies to share Please provide.

2) If anyone has expertise to share with code reference if any floating roof membrane is out of shape having highly uneven slope and deep depressions.
3) What and How should be the rectification way out prior to commissioning in service?
Please help/guide urgently.
Best Regards
qalander

----------


## ariegumilar

thanks a lot
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dar7067

Thank u very much brother

----------


## Qalander

Dear All,
The Issue Remains Un-answered.
Thanks in advance

----------


## gareebajeeb

hello

Where is the link please...thank you in advance.

----------


## pitt

where is the link?damn

----------


## Akcent

Well,I am here and read out all the posts about the Hazop
and i am agree with this discussion.I will try to forward this
discussion.....

----------

